# AOE 3 : Steam und ESO



## machero (12. Januar 2015)

Wollte mal fragen ob das einen Unterschied macht, ob man Age of Empires 3 über Steam spielt oder das Game direkt startet (vom Desktop) und dann mit ESO verbindet.

Ich hab gehört, das man angeblich generell häufig wohl bei Steam eine bessere Spiel-Verbindung hat wenn man darüber online spielt.
Habe bislang noch keinen Steam-Account.
Allerdings bei Age of Empires 3 das Problem das ich häufiger mal einen Lagg-Out habe, obwohl meine Internet-Verbindung eigentlich ok ist.
Und bei anderen Games habe ich diesbezüglich überhaupt keine Probleme.
Von daher überlege ich ob ich mir AOE3 nochmal über Steam besorgen sollte, um das dann über diese Plattform zu spielen?

Kann man den CD-Key vom Spiel eigentlich auc h bei Steam eingeben? Oder muss man dann einen neuen kaufen ?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Januar 2015)

machero schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen ob das einen Unterschied macht, ob man Age of Empires 3 über Steam spielt oder das Game direkt startet (vom Desktop) und dann mit ESO verbindet.
> 
> Ich hab gehört, das man angeblich generell häufig wohl bei Steam eine bessere Spiel-Verbindung hat wenn man darüber online spielt.
> Habe bislang noch keinen Steam-Account.
> ...



Es macht keinen Unterschied da ESO nichts mit den Servern von Steam zu tun hat, sondern ein Dienst ist der über Server von Microsoft läuft. Da spielt es absolut keine Rolle ob du das Spiel direkt startest, oder über Steam, warum sollte es auch?
Da es ein externer (Steam fremder Dienst) ist, hat Steam auch keine Auswirkungen auf irgendwelche Verbindungen zum ESO-Dienst.
Ich kann auch nicht bestätigen das die Qualität von Onlinepartien besser ist wenn selbige über die Server von Steam/Valve laufen. Bei Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War 2 zum Beispiel wird der Multiplayer inzwischen über die Server von Steam angeboten (früher über Microsoft Games for Windows Live) und die Verbindungsqualität ist öfters mal mehr als beschissen, bis hin zum Verbindungsabbruch in einer Partie.

Auch wenn du dir das AoE III noch einmal über Steam kaufen tätest würde selbiges nichts an der Qualität deiner Verbindung über ESO ändern, da der Dienst trotzdem noch von Microsoft betrieben wird. Doppelt kaufen bringt dir also nichts und ob du das Spiel über Steam aktivieren kannst hängt davon ab ob die alten Keys bei Steam vorliegen und somit erkannt werden, oft ist das aber nicht der Fall und es geht daher nicht.


----------



## machero (12. Januar 2015)

Danke Dir für die Infos !
Dann weiss ich ersteinmal Bescheid 
und kann mir den Steam-Account wohl noch weiterhin sparen 

Wäre natürlich schöner, wenn es über Steam "besser" laufen würde.
Diese ESO-Probleme sind schon recht nervig.
Möchte garnicht wissen wieviel Matches ich im Laufe der Jahre schon wegen Lagg Outs verloren haben :/


----------



## machero (12. August 2015)

Ich habe leider massive Probleme aoe3 überhaupt noch online spielen zu können.
Entweder kann ich mich bei ESO überhaupt garnicht einloggen, oder ich bin in der Lobby aber kann fast keinem anderen Spiel joinen und wenn ich selbst ein Game starte kann anscheinend auch niemand den raum betreten.

Langsam nervt das ganz gewaltig. Gab öfter mal Probleme abre das man garnicht mehr spielen kann !?


----------



## machero (12. August 2015)

Seitdem ich über USB-Tetethering spiele (LTE-Tablet als Modem) kann ich sowieso generell keinerlei 3v3-Games mehr joinen.
Wenn überhaupt dann nurnoch 1v1-Games aber auch da höchstens 1 Game-Room von vielleicht 50 Stück :/

Das regt mich tierisch auf weil aoe3 mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel ist.

Und über Ensemble-Studios bekomme ich keinerlei Support. Anscheinend werden die Server ja sowieso nurnoch von einer einizigen Person (Ryan?) verwaltet :/
Da ist also überhaupt keine Manpower mehr da um solche Probleme zu lösen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. August 2015)

machero schrieb:


> Seitdem ich über USB-Tetethering spiele (LTE-Tablet als Modem) kann ich sowieso generell keinerlei 3v3-Games mehr joinen.
> Wenn überhaupt dann nurnoch 1v1-Games aber auch da höchstens 1 Game-Room von vielleicht 50 Stück :/
> 
> Das regt mich tierisch auf weil aoe3 mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel ist.
> ...



Ensemble Studios wurde 2009, also vor mehr als 6 Jahren, von Microsoft dicht gemacht und Microsoft, als Publisher, selbst dürfte es inzwischen egal sein ob die Leute bei einem 10 Jahre alten Spiel wie AoE III Probleme mit dem Multiplayer haben, extra wegen den paar Leuten die AoE III noch im Multiplayer spielen einen kostenintensiven Support anzubieten, für ein Spiel das vermutlich kaum noch gekauft wird, ist wohl einfach zu unwirtschaftlich.

Im Grunde kannst du wohl froh sein das sich Microsoft überhaupt noch die Mühe macht Server für den Multiplayer bereit zu stellen. Wäre es EA könntest du wohl schon seid mindestens 6 Jahren keinen Multiplayer mehr spielen weil die Server dicht gemacht worden wären.


----------

